# My First Pre-Republic Peterson Has Arrived!



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I received my first Pre-Republic Peterson pipe from smokingpipes.com yesterday. It's a Killarney 458 in great condition. I made a video of the unveiling and first smoke if anyone is intersted:






Here's a pic:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great vid, awesome pipe, and a really excellent choice of tobacco to "break it in" with. :thumb:


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats on the Pete! Another nice video.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cool video! Nice pipe...congrats!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Amazing video! You have some talent my friend.

Loved it and congrats on the pipe and owning a piece of history.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

coooooooooooooo. . .



P.S. . . .oooooool!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Enjoyed seeing a pro light up! Thanks, John.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

great pipe and great video, well done!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

John that's awesome! Pipe looks fantastic, and that video was just great. What video editing software are you using?

It actually looks fairly similar to the apple that David Burke (Dr. Watson) is always fiddling with in the old Grenada Sherlock Holmes series.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I enjoyed the vid and pipe pics...well done!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Nicely made video. Lucky dog, getting to smoke in the house! What kind of lighter are you using in the video?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Great vid, awesome pipe, and a really excellent choice of tobacco to "break it in" with. :thumb:


Thanks Jeff...and thanks for the Irish Flake!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> John that's awesome! Pipe looks fantastic, and that video was just great. What video editing software are you using?
> 
> It actually looks fairly similar to the apple that David Burke (Dr. Watson) is always fiddling with in the old Grenada Sherlock Holmes series.


I've just been using I-Movie to start while I get a feel for what I'm doing, but I intend to switch to Premier for videos in the future.

I don't know how I missed the connection with Dr. Watson. I really love Burke's portrayal. Another reason to love the pipe. Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> Nicely made video. Lucky dog, getting to smoke in the house! What kind of lighter are you using in the video?


Thanks for the nice comments. I am lucky. My lady doesn't mind if I smoke in the house. She also gave me the lighter as an anniversary present. It's a IM Corona Roller Pipe Lighter. See this thread:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/277650-my-new-im-corona-roller-lighter.html

It's a great lighter. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well you've got a great sense for editing, keep up the good work!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Seriously, everyone thanks for all the comments. It was a bit hard at first to start doing videos. It's strangely different than posting here...less anonymous I guess. You never know how people are going to react. I'm glad Dub and Requeim encouraged me to join the YouTube pipe smoking community. I really encourage everyone to take the plunge. I think we could develop a nice synergy between our posts on Puff and our videos on YT.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Well you've got a great sense for editing, keep up the good work!


Thanks Andrew. I've never done any video work before, so I've just been winging it and going with what feels right. I find I really enjoy it, though it does make one feel a bit vunerable if that makes any sense. Going out on a new limb, I guess. All of the nice comments help a lot. I'm glad you guys are enjoying them.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not much on Petersons, so the envy I'm feeling right now is strictly for your video skills! Nice work, and I don't mean just on the technical side. It's put together very well.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Excellent pipe, excellent video production work. The pics of the Irish Countryside and castles are simply majestic!!!

Keep the videos coming please!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Awesome pipe --- another pipe you can add to your collection John--an early Christmas present and in very nice condition for the age--Well Done!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I'm not much on Petersons, so the envy I'm feeling right now is strictly for your video skills! Nice work, and I don't mean just on the technical side. It's put together very well.


Thanks for the kind comments on the video, Mark. I appreciate it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Awesome pipe --- another pipe you can add to your collection John--an early Christmas present and in very nice condition for the age--Well Done!


Thanks! I've put a few more bowls through the pipe and it's a winner.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

That is a really great looking pipe... The more that I look at I can start to see the differences in them.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Jesse. It really is a beautiful pipe. It's made me into a confirmed Peterson Pre-Republic fan.


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations. May it give you many years of pleasure.


----------



## manny816 (Oct 8, 2010)

Great video, thank you for sharing.


----------

